# Tractor show and pull, Le Sueur, Minnesota Aug. 28-29, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to a show AND pull featuring Massey tractors:

http://www.pioneerpowershow.com/show.html


----------

